# Trịnh Thăng Bình Quên Lời Khi Hát Ở Ca Sĩ Giấu Mặt



## chunghanluong (5 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Quên là đúng rồi, xưa cặp này yêu nhau mà, chắc lên sân khấu bị bối rồi rồi!

*"Sự cố quên lời của ca sĩ làm đồng nghiệp lúng túng khi cả hai hát bài "Sẽ để anh ra đi" trong chương trình phát sóng tối 4/12. *
Trịnh Thăng Bình là người chơi trong tập 11 _Ca sĩ giấu mặt_. Yến Nhi là một trong những giám khảo khách mời. Khi song ca một tiết mục góp vui cho chương trình, cả hai không ngần ngại thể hiện tình cảm với cái ôm, ánh mắt trìu mến dành cho nhau. 

Ở đoạn cuối, Trịnh Thăng Bình bất ngờ quên lời khiến Yến Nhi bật cười lúng túng. Trên nền đoạn nhạc dạo khá dài, đôi ca sĩ choàng vai nhau cười trừ đến kết thúc màn trình diễn. Giải thích sự cố này, họ cho biết vì quá lâu không kết hợp cùng nhau nên để xảy ra sơ suất."
Tập 11 xem ở đây nha các mẹ:


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

bài hát định mệnh của cặp song ca thần thánh : Trịnh Thanh Bình _ Yến Nhi ) anh Trường Giang phán chỉ có chuẩn, cặp song cao phá nát tuoiir thơ tui=))


----------



## moonlight2528 (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Anh ý như Lee Jong Suk phiên bản Việt ak!!! Dễ thương ghê!!!:x


----------



## justforlaugh (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

moonlight2528 đã viết:


> Anh ý như Lee Jong Suk phiên bản Việt ak!!! Dễ thương ghê!!!:x


trinh thăng bình giống vịt lee jong suk thế nhất là cái mỏ)=))


----------



## langquen (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Sao gần cuối ct hk thấy c Miu Lê đâu hết vậy. Tập của A Noo là tập mấy.


----------



## chuotcong (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Cái này là giả vờ quên lời thôi nhé, chứ ca sĩ sao quên lời bài hát được chứ :v


----------



## hoaihoang (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Trịnh thăng bình live quá tệ, a nên làm nhạc sĩ thì hay hơn.


----------



## nenduyenngam (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

hoaihoang đã viết:


> Trịnh thăng bình live quá tệ, a nên làm nhạc sĩ thì hay hơn.


Thử hát bằng đấy bài xem có mệt k mà chê. Sức hát đến mấy bài cuối đuối rồi nên thế. Tui thấy a Bình hát hay mà


----------



## vomanhung (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Vẫn mắc cười cái sự giao lưu với thí sinh của a B :" Hello em, anh là anh Bình" =))))))


----------



## kimanhnam (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Trước chỉ nghe thăng bình hát thui nhưng từ lúc xem thăng bình tham gia khách mời cho ca sĩ quang vinh ở ca sĩ giấu mặt hâm mộ rồi đấy


----------



## lienquannu (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Ủa. Giờ mình muốn xem lại xem ở đâu các bạn. M tìm trên youtube mà ko có, ai cho mình xin cái link với


----------



## xươngnam (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

kimanhnam đã viết:


> Trước chỉ nghe thăng bình hát thui nhưng từ lúc xem thăng bình tham gia khách mời cho ca sĩ quang vinh ở ca sĩ giấu mặt hâm mộ rồi đấy


Vãi với tìm không có, hay là làm biếng tìm nên nhờ người tìm giùm.  Đây nè full hđ không che nhé kakaka


----------



## Trương Mỹ Hà (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Hôm nay có điều bất ngờ 5 thí sinh đều học trường cao đẳng nghệ thuật


----------



## phamthuygiang (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Trailer mùa mới có lâm chấn khang mà giờ ko thấy đâu... dụ vãi, buồn thiệt chứ


----------



## nguyenlinhha (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

có chị Hồ Ngoc Hà ko ạ.e muốn đăng kí thi với chị nhưng ko biết cách đăng kí.


----------



## dangha (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Trịnh Thăng Bình ngày càng trẻ đẹp lại vui tính hài hước nữa


----------



## phandinhminh (7 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Có ai để ý không nhỉ, nhìn Trịnh Thăng Bình giống Vũ Cát Tường quá


----------



## moonlight2528 (8 Tháng mười hai 2016)

hoaihoang đã viết:


> Trịnh thăng bình live quá tệ, a nên làm nhạc sĩ thì hay hơn.


hát live còn phụ thuộc nhiều vào thiết bị nữa, trường quay sao bằng phồng trà được


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (8 Tháng mười hai 2016)

toàn dân nghệ thuật, làm khó giám khảo khách mời rồi :|


----------



## justforlaugh (8 Tháng mười hai 2016)

hên là không có lâm chấn khang, ai cũng coi,gặp ảnh chắc ngủ sớm:|


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

coi hay mà vẫn tiếc cặp song ca TTB và Yến Trang........


----------



## justforlaugh (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

cuoidesongtiep đã viết:


> coi hay mà vẫn tiếc cặp song ca TTB và Yến Trang........


tiếc thì tiếc nhưng họ không thuocj về nhau rồi, như anh Giang là người ấy cũng được rồi :|


----------



## moonlight2528 (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

TTB càng càng phong độ, thích quá à
:x


----------



## saylalala (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Yến Trang phong cách xuống rồi, ạnh Bình thì ngày càng chuẩn, họ là 2 thế giới rồi


----------



## tocquang (12 Tháng mười hai 2016)

anh Bình đưa tôi đến đây, Yến Trang là quá khứ rồi


----------



## moonlight2528 (14 Tháng mười hai 2016)

coi chương trình nào cũng có TTB, ảnh đã trở lại rồi


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (14 Tháng mười hai 2016)

hóng hit mới của ảnh:x


----------



## justforlaugh (14 Tháng mười hai 2016)

hông biết tập sau ảnh có làm giám khảo hông, hóng


----------



## tocquang (14 Tháng mười hai 2016)

mong tập sao đùng có bạn nào diễn sâu như bạn hát Sau tất cả, =))


----------



## trambichngoc (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

dễ thương


----------



## Ninalee (3 Tháng một 2017)

ổng dễ thương thấy ghê


----------



## chibaby010592 (13 Tháng một 2017)

Mình nhớ xem tập nào mà có Dr.Beo diện nguyên bộ beo luôn mới đau


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (13 Tháng một 2017)

Ổng thích đi theo mốt tone ghê ta =))


----------



## chibaby010592 (13 Tháng một 2017)

Chứ gì nữa tập này hình như của Ca sĩ Lương Bích Hữu phì phải


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (13 Tháng một 2017)

chibaby010592 đã viết:


> Mình nhớ xem tập nào mà có Dr.Beo diện nguyên bộ beo luôn mới đau



Sai bét rồi ba ơi, tập đó là tập của Ca sĩ Uyên Trang đó =))


----------



## chibaby010592 (13 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Ổng thích đi theo mốt tone ghê ta =))



Ủa zị hả, nhầm lẫn rồi. hahaha


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (13 Tháng một 2017)

chibaby010592 đã viết:


> Chứ gì nữa tập này hình như của Ca sĩ Lương Bích Hữu phì phải



Vui nhất là xem tập của Ca sĩ Dương Ngọc Thái


----------



## chibaby010592 (13 Tháng một 2017)

nó chặc chém zữ quá mà phải hông nà =))


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (13 Tháng một 2017)

Đúng rồi có ca sĩ Ngọc Sơn tham gia nữa, ngồi cười đau cà ruột


----------



## chibaby010592 (13 Tháng một 2017)

Tập này nhìn pé Phương Mỹ Chi mà giật mình., lớn quá trời ơi


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (13 Tháng một 2017)

chibaby010592 đã viết:


> nó chặc chém zữ quá mà phải hông nà =))



Hahaha. Người ta phát triển nhanh mà =))


----------

